# Jet-Pro sofstretch transfer paper Problems with peeling



## thegiftsolution (Mar 25, 2008)

Hi All, 

I am having a lot of problems with Jet-Pro sofstretch transfer paper. I am pressing at 375 for 30 seconds at firm. 

When I go to peel the transfer of the Tee, it is really hard to peel of and parts of the graphic stays on the transfer. 

Anyone having this problem?

What is the solution?

Thank you
Ted


----------



## thegiftsolution (Mar 25, 2008)

Forgot to say that yes, I am peeling it HOT


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

First, are you pre-pressing the shirt to remove the moisture? A good 5 to 7 seconds dries the fabric... what brand shirt and fabric blend are you using?

I have heard of this before, and through one way or another... the issue usually resolves.
Ways it's been fixed before:

*1 - UP the pressure.
*2 - Pre-press the shirt.
*3 - Verify your press is running at the proper temp (check temp with Heat sensor)
*4 - Allow your press to pre-heat for a good 10 minutes, and warm the lower platen before your first shirt is pressed. A cool lower platen will steal the heat from the upper.


If your press isn't reaching proper temp (#3), you will have troubles similar to this. A non-contact IR heat senson (Harbor Freight carries some) can answer your question on temp. If #'s 1, 2 and 4 don't fix the issue (no cost ways -lol), then #3 just might. I'd say it's fairly even as to how many times it's been one of the above to fix the issue.

Good luck to you... if I've failed to mention another way... I hope someone will come in and offer an additional idea for you... Best regards, Kelly

ps: Come to think of it, there is always the possibility of a bad batch of paper, it does happen, but I've not heard of anyone having issues at the time... I'll keep an eye out for others now.


----------



## thegiftsolution (Mar 25, 2008)

Thank you, I will try your suggestions. I am pre-pressing the shirt for 5 seconds, I use Gildan 100% Heavy Cotton Tees. 

I wanted to try this new paper, however, it has been a nightmare for me. 

I think the best solution is to stick with Ironall, that is what I am using now and don't have any problems at all.

One would not think that a new paper would create this kind of problem when you follow instructions provided.

Thank you again.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

I would agree with you.. I am an ex-Ironall user who switched to JPSS bc I love its superior color retention.. Ironall for lights peels like butter... and my JPSS doesn't peel like that... it_ pulls _more than peels off... but the image does transfer from the paper to the substrate...

Other than an occasional pinhole that doesn't transfer... I haven't had any issues, but I have read of folks occasionally having a difficult time peeling like in your case... but as far as I remember in the instances that I can recall... they resolved through some of the above methods.. 

I hope it works out for you. I have been bleaching a JPSS shirt (10 washes - warm water/high heat dryer and 6 of those times with one cup of bleach, and there's no fading, so I love JPSS paper. PS: The ink I'm doing that test with isn't even pigment, it's Canon OEM regular dye ink, so I should probably be looking at a blank shirt by now, lol.) 

I love the way Ironall peels, but that's not enough to make me go back to it... I really hope you are able to get the JPSS peeling for you properly... it's worth it. Best regards... ps: if you get it working.. will you post how so others can try your method if they end up in this jam, too.. I know it's happened before... thanks alot and best regards... Kelly  Take care.

PS: I peel hot too, you pretty much have to... but I've heard some folks say they peel it HOT hot.. like super immediately and they get a butter like peel out of it... maybe a longer dwell, or higher temp... just experiment a bit... hope it helps...


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

as the nguy that is known as the Iron All king I think JPSS is far better. Even the guy who dubbed me the Iron all king and sold me the paer made the switch. I think he still sells irton All today. I think kelly nailed your problem with the pre press. make sure also the you transfer is being pressed without any obsitcales like seams. Also an uneven temp will cause the problem. Lou


----------



## thegiftsolution (Mar 25, 2008)

Thank you both for your input. I will continue playing with it for a while and hope I can get it to work right. 

What do you guys press for, meaning how long and what temp?


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Follow the instructions. But I suggest you play with different times and temp. Your press plays a big roll in this. everyone has thier own press and none are created equal.


----------



## Leatherneck (Jan 18, 2008)

badalou said:


> as the nguy that is known as the Iron All king I think JPSS is far better. Even the guy who dubbed me the Iron all king and sold me the paer made the switch. I think he still sells irton All today. I think kelly nailed your problem with the pre press. make sure also the you transfer is being pressed without any obsitcales like seams. Also an uneven temp will cause the problem. Lou


Well between Kelly and Lou they have pretty much nailed down the possible causes but I can only offer my .02 and say that I felt it was possibly one of the items listed causing your trouble. The pre-press of a shirt is very important. I am one of those folks who press Hot hot.... I do not wait any amount of time before peeling and it works out great for me  Good luck and I hope your able to find out what is causing the issue.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Yep, presses all vary to some degree, and the only way to end the mystery (temp-wise) is to get one of those non contact IR heat sensor temp taking guns... lol. 

I, too, just follow the instructions on JPSS, but if I ever had an issue, the first thing I would do is buy one of those guns and verify my press temp... 

Good tip by Lou, too, on making sure there are no seams are in the way... that will decrease the pressure reaching the imprint area. As you may probably know... there are products made of mouse pad like material (Lou sells sets under the Teepadit name) that raise the imprint area up... not all mouse pad materials are created equal, so if you go this route, make sure you get the ones made of the right stuff... Lou's are... so anything else you may use... you just have to be sure it can take the heat. 
Wishing you good luck!


----------



## donna truman (Mar 18, 2007)

This isn't a JPSS question but wasn't sure where to post it.

I'm in a terrible jam.

I have 100 shirts to *complete by this Friday*. 60% are Hot Pink - no major problems with them.
The remaining 40% are White (all are 100% cotton and all from same supplier).

I am fairly new to everything but mainly use Swarovski HF crystals which also have to be applied after the transfer process is completed.

It's a really simple design.....two words in transfer and a crystal heart.

The 100 shirts were agreed upon late and the client wanted to include some transfer.

I used KissCut - self weeding - paper. Takes a long time to press/cure and uses loads of ink. 

Have also used a paper that Neenah sent me to try which is quicker, takes less ink and also self weeding.

(I have Roland GX-24 but haven't been able to use it yet which is frustrating - for discussion at a later time).

PROBLEM IS:- with both of the papers I am not achieving anything remotely stretchy on the WHITE shirts.
Everything is looking very sad after the "even just slight" stretch test.

*Cracking everywhere.*

*THEY ARE LOOKING TERRIBLE AND I NEED HELP DESPERATELY !!!!*

I did loads of pre-testing to finally get the t/f's to look ok so think I'm using correct pressure and temperature, just can't get any stretchability.

ps. have put a board inside the shirts prior to process to stretch them a little but still not good afterward.

HEEELLLLPPPPPPP !!!!!


----------

